# This thread is offline. Please check back later



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread is temporarily offline.

Please enjoy this picture of a camel whilst we try to fix the problem.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: MEGANUB*

***Bzzzzzzzttt***

**fizzle**

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: MEGANUB*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Lol
> 
> Was I ever drunk


lol what's nub?

that's what I want to know.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: MEGANUB*

We are still having technical difficulties. Here is a picture of a dog


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: MEGANUB*

I still don't get it :um


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: MEGANUB*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know what is going on here.

But I like it a lot. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I am declaring this thread ONLINE!!!

:yay :yay :yay




:banana


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

We have forgotten to pay our electricity bill and thus this thread will remain offline until someone can scrape together the coins to stick in that little box on the wall.

In the meantime, here is a short zoology documentary.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg LMMFAO!

I LOVE IT 
I LOVE IT
I LOVE IT
I LOVE IT

did I mention that?????:::::

I LOVE IT! :stu

:nw :lol :rofl


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This thread is very educational. Can't wait for it to come back online.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love randomness :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm not reading all of that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for not reading all of that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not reading oen of the best ones =(
it's disappointed in you.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for reading + being disappointed + using =( when there are emoticons + banning outside the ban thread


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You got me there...like 4 times.
Btw Polar you are BANNED.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ALL OF YOU ARE BANNED! 

Because I love you all.

:mushy 

every last one of you.

I want to make...........

eh forget it

coco is getting a little impulsive now and should refrain from typing further.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for counting. Now that's 5, but you would probably have counted that anyway, so another ban for that. 6.

Edit: Coco banned for banning my ban victim.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooooh sorry bout that!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for breaking the ban streak!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not reading 66 whole words in a great cartoon. Heres one just for BC ...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg I love it. LOL


oh ****.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sometimes being a girl who is on fire can be a bad thing


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hahaha :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol 

nice try, but not all the evidence is gone. :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> :lol
> 
> nice try, but not all the evidence is gone. :lol


Correct

It seems you are unstoppable in your desire to expose what I was really trying to accomplish / fish for with this thread until I edited it. I have decided to prosecute myself and I refer you to exhibit A: One valentine card from 2004:


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

An 'ode to SAS romance', as seen from the male point of view


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tahehehe


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

*green  blue red 

yellow orange purple

pink white black *


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This statement is a lie.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a maniac, maniac on the floor
And she's dancing like she never danced before
She's a maniac, maniac on the floor
And she's dancing like she never danced before


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Can anyone explain this madness?
Btw,this is my favourite topic of all time. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Time for a LOLCAT!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ransom notes keep falling out your mouth
Mid-sweet talk, newspaper words cut-outs
Speak no feeling, no I don't believe you
You don't care a bit
You don't care a bit


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi guys it's a Boy!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Awwww... sooo cute


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Polar.
:thanks :lol


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

UNBELIEVEBLE!!!
they found water on mars
ps:soory for destroying your topic yeah_yeah_yeah


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Order yrs today!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> ps:soory for destroying your topic yeah_yeah_yeah


There was a topic?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Order yrs today!


Bananadog is no match for pigdog


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That's no match for the teeny dried fish of the future!!! raaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are these all due to Global Warming?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's due to global hamburgering


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

1 banana :banana 
2 bananas :banana :banana 
3 bananas :banana :banana :banana 
4 :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

5 bananas :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 

6 bananas :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 

7 bananas :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 

More!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

wait.. whaaat?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, either I'm going crazy, or it's just the rest of SAS that has gone nuts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That's it. I need a vacation from SAS.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy HUGE dancing banana!

woooooooooaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!


I'm banantized.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Just a couple of silly jks...
Yo mamma's so fat, when she wears a red dress, the kids in the neighborhood yell, "Hey, Kool-Aid!"

Yo mamma's so fat, when she sat on a rainbow, skittles popped out.

Yo mamma's so fat, even God couldn't lift her spirits!

Yo mamma's so fat, she has her own zip code!

Yo mamma's so fat, it takes a train and two buses to get on her good side.

Yo mamma's so fat, when she stepped in the road and I tried to swerve around her, I ran out of gas!

Yo mamma's so fat, when she walked in front of the TV, I missed five minutes of the show!

Yo mamma's so fat, when she walked into a room, someone said, "Woah! Was that a solar eclipse or did Free Willie just walk in?

Yo mamma's so fat, when she walked into a hotel and asked for a water bed, they put a blanket over the ocean!

Yo mamma's so fat, she rents shade!

Yo mamma's so fat, she invented the lowrider!

Yo mamma's so fat, she tripped over K-Mart, stumbled over Wal-Mart and landed on Target!

Yo mamma's so fat, when she puts on high heels in the morning, by the afternoon they're flats.

Yo mamma's so fat, her picture weighs ten pounds.

Yo mamma's so fat, she tripped over a rock and fell asleep trying to get up!

Yo mamma's so fat, when she stepped on a scale, it said, "to be continued."

Yo mamma's so fat, when she wears a yellow coat, people run after her yelling "taxi!"

Yo mamma's so fat, she's on both sides of the family.

Yo mamma's so fat, when she got lost (amazingly) they had to use all 4 sides of the milk carton. 

:rofl :rofl


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

In honor of all the banana stuff on this thread, I just ate a banana.

True story.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In Canada, honour has a "u"

It's more honourable.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

We have a 'u' too  Well done us


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like it better with the "u", Njodis.

I agree it is more honourable.


awesomeness.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I went to the harbour in my blue coloured car because it is more honourable. I parked in the centre spot, eh.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

YEAH!!! BRING ON SPELLING!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> I went to the harbour in my blue coloured car because it is more honourable. I parked in the centre spot, eh.


wow. that was so eloquent.

very very well stated.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love lolcats.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

why do the lolcats speak with a japanese accent? :con


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> why do the lolcats speak with a japanese accent? :con


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

are u making these? awesome


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My first av was a loldwarfhamster.

True story.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> are u making these? awesome


No, just that last one. hehe. But you can make your own at that site that's shown at the bottom of the pics.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

hamsters are like, tiny anyway. a dwarf one? bless. how wee


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Polar said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > are u making these? awesome
> ...


wooow so creative


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah I could probably hold my hamster up to the screen and he'd fit in the av square.
Spoiled rotten little ball of fur and he doesn't even know it.
I wonder if he used the new edition to his cage(s) yet?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

cooolage Ninja cat!!

awww I wanna pet your wee hamster. Its so cute!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lalalalalalalala


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

People of earth

I am the leader of planet randomia

Your thread has been found worthy of our people

We award you one onomatopeia

'bang'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YES!

I AM WORHTY

I AM WORHTY

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

pew pew


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ouch! I was just shot by a cupcake avenger!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'll get em for ya! *nom*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello, ma baby, hello, ma honey, hello, ma ragtime gal
Send me a kiss by wire, baby, ma heart's on fire!
If you refuse me, honey, you'll lose me, then you'll be left alone
Oh, baby, telephone and tell me I'm your own!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Njodis

I think you are underrated

Receive three purple


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I ****ed up my backspace. ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Hello, ma baby, hello, ma honey, hello, ma ragtime gal
> Send me a kiss by wire, baby, ma heart's on fire!
> If you refuse me, honey, you'll lose me, then you'll be left alone
> Oh, baby, telephone and tell me I'm your own!


LMMFAO! YAY Njodis!!!!

Hey, thanks for nomming those cupcakes for me, mserychick!!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Later back check please. Offline is thread this


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

That was pretty clever. Too clever even.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yeah I could probably hold my hamster up to the screen and he'd fit in the av square.
> Spoiled rotten little ball of fur and he doesn't even know it.
> I wonder if he used the new edition to his cage(s) yet?


There now follows an educational documentary on hamsters


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Incidentally


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LMAO she has a comic for everything!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

correct


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

there now follows a short documentary on the supposed 'defence response' of the common skunk










Defence, my ***


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:hb


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh

who's birthday is it?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

A short history of boats


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

*abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz*


----------

